# Eggs



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Do any of you cook eggs in cast iron pans?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Yes, actually we cook about everything in cast iron.


----------



## BigM (Mar 22, 2008)

We do too.


----------



## skidsareforkids (Nov 16, 2013)

I didn't know there was any other way. Our stove has a cast iron griddle and skillet that permanently live on it.


----------



## amandaleigh (Apr 10, 2013)

I do too. It is the only pan I will use to make a fritatta in.


----------



## OH Boy (Dec 22, 2010)

Sure do, all the time. Works best when the pan is well seasoned.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

Yup, and add bacon and yum!


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Yes, actually we cook about everything in cast iron.


Ditto....I bake a lot in it too. Why do you ask?


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I had cast iron pans. Let Mom use them for 30 yrs. I got them back. Couldn't remember how to use them. Asked a friend if she cooked eggs in hers. She said not to. Just didn't make sense to me.


----------



## BigM (Mar 22, 2008)

She didn't say why?? Seems weird.


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

Hmmm, I've heard you're not supposed to use tomato sauces in cast iron but not eggs.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

We cook eggs everyday in cast iron.

Tomatoes products you can cook in cast iron but it should be a well seasoned pan as it is hard on the seasoning


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Fixin' to cook some right now, for breakfast. Always in my favorite, heavy, cast iron skillet.
Whoever told you that, watch whatever they tell you from now on.
If someone tells me something they can't explain or document reasonably, I usually ignore it and figure it out myself.
They may have been told an old wives tale and still believe it.........http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/specialty-forums/general-chat/511973-first-information-theory.html


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I'll ask her why.


----------



## ptegen (Nov 2, 2012)

Eggs in cast iron, anyway any time love cooking in cast iron.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

cast iron is good for you, it actually puts extra iron in your diet.


----------



## Andrewhill (Jul 2, 2013)

Some people don't know about "stick and release" so they try to touch the eggs before it's time. I didn't like cast iron until I googled and learned about stick and release.


----------



## That'll Do Pig (Jan 23, 2014)

Andrewhill said:


> Some people don't know about "stick and release" so they try to touch the eggs before it's time. I didn't like cast iron until I googled and learned about stick and release.


Link please? I love cooking on cast iron but I always have a little trouble with my literally 100 yr plus family heirlooms...


----------



## fishtrap3 (Aug 18, 2005)

I do, works just great when well seasoned.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

I do my bacon or sausage patty first then lightly wipe the pan and drop the eggs in. Works every time. And for a basted egg treat I add the egg just before the bacon is finished and push the bacon grease over the egg and yolk. Now that is some eating right there!!!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

My wife kills my Cast Iron washing it in Dawn :grit: But once seasoned Good to go!

big rockpile


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

We only use cast iron. I use Pam spray and don't try to turn until they are ready. Just like grilling meat, it sticks until it's ready to turn. As long as you don't rush it, you can cook anything in them.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Every day.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Every morning- I have for 3 years since I got my Wagner set-


----------

